
Show HN: Finding dirty XTC with machine learning - ParanoidShroom
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=be.harmreduction.pillscanner
======
ParanoidShroom
I created a reverse image search for a harm reduction group as a side project.
Many people don't test their MDMA, this at least makes it easier to search for
past lab results. It's not a replacement for a chemical test.

It was my first project getting into machine learning.

It's made with 2 models, a Retinanet model for localization and a triplet loss
model for generating image embeddings.

Those are then compared in an Annoy database and voila.

Feedback is appreciated. Thanks

